# Pudgy Le Peeuw- Canadian Skunk KNIT



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

"Ah summer!" Sitting on the deck enjoying the sound of our feathered friends and the aroma of the roses in the garden we all enjoy the long summer days. Usually! However when the neighbours yard is invaded by a skunk and her baby, all the good thoughts drift off in the breeze.
That is exactly what happened to us recently and after we had finally caged the intruders I decided to make their likeness on my needles. This pattern is the result of my efforts to ensure we never forget the visitors who left plenty of their aroma after they were gone.

This pattern is a relatively easy knit with the intertwining of Red Heart Foxy (eyelash) yarns and Bernat Satin yarns being the only difficulty. Photos are included with the pattern and the changing of the colours are clearly marked.

$4.50 Cdn - Paypal Preferred but will accept cheques and money orders if you PM me first.

Available on all three websites listed below or download it directly here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pudgy-le-peeuw---canadian-skunk

Enjoy the knitting.. but be careful to stand clear when you stitch the derriere! xo


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

OMGosh!! So sweet!! Fab job on them!


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Why is he called Pudgy le Peeuw? The original character was called Pepe le Peeuw.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

they are adorable! I remember the skunks we had visit us in the evenings....we lived in Calgary, four level split house. in the summer we spent evenings in the family room with windows open. come 9:30 p.m., the visitors passed by, leaving their "perfume" for us to "enjoy"! our next door neighbour had a dog who, one morning, investigated a noise under their garden shed, loud barking, back door opened by wife to see what all the noise was about, dog came running past her having been sprayed by the source of the noise and ran right into their bedroom where husband was still in bed, crawled under the covers, displacing husband in an almighty leap out of bed and into the bathroom shower! took two large cans of tomato juice to get the odour out of the dog's fur, and a half an hour in the shower before husband was presentable!!!!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Doriseve said:


> Why is he called Pudgy le Peeuw? The original character was called Pepe le Peeuw.


She is Pudgy Le Peeuw because she is so chubby and also because I named the Penguin Pepe so figured it was a disservice to name her the same. Was not aware there is a Disney character named Pepe Le Peeuw ..enjoy.. xo


----------



## Mikaiyawa (Mar 1, 2013)

Doriseve said:


> Why is he called Pudgy le Peeuw? The original character was called Pepe le Peeuw.


copy write. Disney is Nasty when it comes to defending what is "theirs"


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

meetoo said:


> they are adorable! I remember the skunks we had visit us in the evenings....we lived in Calgary, four level split house. in the summer we spent evenings in the family room with windows open. come 9:30 p.m., the visitors passed by, leaving their "perfume" for us to "enjoy"! our next door neighbour had a dog who, one morning, investigated a noise under their garden shed, loud barking, back door opened by wife to see what all the noise was about, dog came running past her having been sprayed by the source of the noise and ran right into their bedroom where husband was still in bed, crawled under the covers, displacing husband in an almighty leap out of bed and into the bathroom shower! took two large cans of tomato juice to get the odour out of the dog's fur, and a half an hour in the shower before husband was presentable!!!!!


Love the story.. he is lucky to have been "presentable" with only a can of tomato juice. We have had to use Coco Cola in the past to dissolve the aroma from the hair! Luckily this time we got the city to loan us traps to "escort" Pudgy and her daughter Miss Prissy out of the area.xo


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I opened the door from my kitchen to the garage the other night and looked out to see our latest cat, Herself sharing the food dish with a half grown skunk, no odor at all.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

HOW TO GET RID OF SKUNKS!

A Native American once told me (I asked on behalf of my landlady) that back when they lived in teepees the men would mark the 'territory' of their residences with urine... MALE urine, that is. My landlady had her husband comply and the local skunks disappeared. Other animals mark their territory and humans can do the same.


----------



## Jewls (Apr 25, 2014)

They are adorable. Quite rare in Florida now.
If seen or smelled, we are suppose to call Wild Life.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

We don't have skunks in the UK, so to me they just look like very sweet creatures lol!

And these two are very very sweet skunks!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Did you know that ferrets are related to skunks and that they also release a strong odour? When my ferrets are frightened, they do that and I call it skunking. It can smell pretty bad too.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so cute


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

They are adorable!!! Love all the stories about them. when I was working, one of our CS reps came in smelling like one her dog had encountered that morning, the smell rubbed off and I guess she was desensitized to the smell by the time she got into office.....the rest of us weren't!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Cute skunks! Pepe is a Looney Tunes character... not Disney. That is, unless Disney owns Looney Tunes now. I hope not.

We don't allow copies of licensed characters here, just FYI. Copyrights must be respected and it costs a boodle to buy a license from the parent company to use their characters.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

These are adorable. We do have skunks here in Montana. During the summer they leave their smells quite often. I think I might have to have this pattern. As Pat says they are quite cute, but I do keep away from the real ones. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Cutest knitted animal I have seen in a long time! Fantastic job..


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

HA! Much rather see these than the real kind! So cute!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Really cute! You could alter the pattern to make skunk slippers!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Rescue Mom said:


> Really cute! You could alter the pattern to make skunk slippers!


Now there's an idea.. maybe when I get breathing time .. in the midst of both a cardigan for myself and another animal at the moment.. xo


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Delightful.Beautiful work.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

They are really cutexx


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Those are cute! 
I was almost "skunked" once in Santa Rosa Park on Santa Rosa Island near Pensacola, FL.
The tail of several skunks were waving in my and my husband's direction and the paws were prancing up and down in place. I thought we were going to be sprayed and beat a hasty retreat while trying not to cause them any additional stress. I can only say it must have worked because Neither of us was wearing any eau de skunk when we were out of sight of the critters. 
I like your skunks much better than the real deal, they are safe and cute.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely little guys.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Another great creation! I will have to check if Noah's ark in the Sunday School room has a skunk or two. And thanks for the story!


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

Friend of a friend once had a skunk for a pet, but it wasn't "de-scented". She said the only time it ever sprayed--just a little----was once when it.............FELL OFF THE BED by accident. Okaaayyy.
Your two critters have sparked an entertaining thread....thanks!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I had a skunk when I was younger, had him for 7 years. Actually saved his undercoat ( no it doesn't have an odor ) spun it up and made a beautiful tam. Miss the little tike!


----------

